# Anyone using Falken Tyres?



## alwaysared (Nov 11, 2019)

As the tyres were put down as an advisory on the last MOT for slight cracking in the walls and now we're full time I thought I would look at replacing them, it currently has Michelin XC camping tyres fitted so I've found some Michelin Agilis CrossClimate at 125.00 each but while looking I came across some Falken that had all the same ratings but were only £95.00 each. So is anyone using or have used these tyres, the brand gets good reviews but of course most of them are referring to car tyres. Any other recommendations welcome.

Regards,
Del


----------



## andyjanet (Nov 11, 2019)

Used them on my mini years ago 
Could only say that thirty years ago I liked them as the 1275cc would make them squeal 
But as for on my van I’d pay the extra £30 for peace of mind


----------



## Deleted member 55059 (Nov 11, 2019)

I've just had a set of Falken tyres fitted as my old tyres were between 5 - 7 years old and all  different makes.  I always feel happier with the same tyre at each corner.  I've only had them about a month so early days but they seem to be fine so far.


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 11, 2019)

I bought two top brand tyres last year for front wheels,one went out of shape causing a very bad wobble going left to right,of they came for a cheaper brand which are every bit as good and no probs so far.


----------



## oppy (Nov 11, 2019)

Just a thunk, Isn't there an international standard for tyres? Also, aren't most of the minor brands subsidiaries of major ones ?


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 11, 2019)

oppy said:


> Just a thunk, Isn't there an international standard for tyres? Also, aren't most of the minor brands subsidiaries of major ones ?


Correct and just made where costs are cheap and some times as you say under dif names.


----------



## saxonborg (Nov 11, 2019)

The Agilis Cross Climate tyres are only meant for vans and not motorhomes according to the Michelin website.


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 12, 2019)

saxonborg said:


> The Agilis Cross Climate tyres are only meant for vans and not motorhomes according to the Michelin website.


Sure the tyres wont know any difference unless you tell them so.
Camper van,heavy loaded normal van.


----------



## Biggarmac (Nov 12, 2019)

trevskoda said:


> Sure the tyres wont know any difference unless you tell them so.
> Camper van,heavy loaded normal van.


The side walls of camper tyres are different to van tyres.  Stiffer.  As it is normally the side walls of camper tyres that begin to show wear defore the tread goes I was advised not to get the Agilis Cross climate.  A camper does maybe 5-10 thousand miles a year.  A commercial van maybe 30- 50 thousand.


----------



## Fisherman (Nov 12, 2019)

Tyres are what keep you on the road, I only buy branded preferably michelin.
I to try to save when I can, but never on tyres.
We all like a bargain, but safety comes first.
Also years ago when I used to buy cheap tyres I found that they did not last as long, and if you Kerbed them they damaged much easier.


----------



## saxonborg (Nov 12, 2019)

One of my Norwegian relatives uses  Nokia Hakkepelita tyres for winter on his Motorhome, he says they are a bit noisier but they are full winter tyres.


----------



## iqofafish (Nov 12, 2019)

Used to run Falkens on my car. Never had any issues with them and I was told by the tyre garage that they are the economy branch of Michellin. How true that is though I couldn't say


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 12, 2019)

Michellin are pulling out of N Ireland with there truck/van tyres cause they now make them in india under other names at much lower cost,many old names now have there tyres built in third world countries due to us with high wages and rates,can you blame them.


----------



## saxonborg (Nov 12, 2019)

trevskoda said:


> Michellin are pulling out of N Ireland with there truck/van tyres cause they now make them in india under other names at much lower cost,many old names now have there tyres built in third world countries due to us with high wages and rates,can you blame them.


Goodyear had a tyre plant in Casablanca in the late seventies.


----------



## Fisherman (Nov 12, 2019)

saxonborg said:


> The Agilis Cross Climate tyres are only meant for vans and not motorhomes according to the Michelin website.



My motorhome came with Michellin Agilis Camping tyres.


----------



## andyjanet (Nov 12, 2019)

saxonborg said:


> One of my Norwegian relatives uses  Nokia Hakkepelita tyres for winter on his Motorhome, he says they are a bit noisier but they are full winter tyres.


 Possibly gets better reception on his Nokia  tyres than I did on my iPhone


----------



## antiquesam (Nov 12, 2019)

I don't know about other people's driving habits but my van rarely goes over 60mph so I don't worry too much about the brand of tyre. Most motorhome/caravan tyres perish before the tread goes and I'm damn sure a posh name won't improve things and I really can't see why there should be different tyres for Motorhomes except to keep the price up, like most things to do with leisure activities.


----------



## colinm (Nov 12, 2019)

alwaysared said:


> As the tyres were put down as an advisory on the last MOT for slight cracking in the walls and now we're full time I thought I would look at replacing them, it currently has Michelin XC camping tyres fitted so I've found some Michelin Agilis CrossClimate at 125.00 each but while looking I came across some Falken that had all the same ratings but were only £95.00 each. So is anyone using or have used these tyres, the brand gets good reviews but of course most of them are referring to car tyres. Any other recommendations welcome.
> 
> Regards,
> Del



I have used Falken in past on vans and they have been OK, the all season Falken seems to be on par with the Michelin CrossClimate so I can't see any valid reason for not using them.


----------



## saxonborg (Nov 12, 2019)

andyjanet said:


> Possibly gets better reception on his Nokia  tyres than I did on my iPhone


Might be smart tyres.


----------



## Fisherman (Nov 12, 2019)

colinmd said:


> I have used Falken in past on vans and they have been OK, the all season Falken seems to be on par with the Michelin CrossClimate so I can't see any valid reason for not using them.



cross climate tyres are not to be used on Motorhomes, Michelin themselves state here from another forum. I would be wary of using tyres not recommended by the manufacturer, this may have serious insurance issues in the event of an accident.

here is what was stated on the other forum



_*Ive just changed my tyres for Michelin Agilis CrossCountry tyres, they are new and meet the load requirements for my Bailey moho.
As the max pressure is 65psi I asked Michelin what pressures I should be running, they have comeback with pressures but also that they are not CP rated so do not meet the ETRTO directive on motorhome tyres and as such cannot recommend them as a motorhome tyre although they go out of there way to say that they are safe to use.


Apparently us motorhomers cant be trusted not to overload our vans and as such the CP rated tyre is designed to be heavily abused by including a safety margin.


CP tyres are only available from Michelin, Continental and Pirelli so limited choice of 3 tyres.


The CrossClimates are almost an all terrain tyre very good in the wet and snow and grass apparently.*_


So Michelin have offered to change my tyres back to a Camping tyre if I want foc as there website is misleading but I dont really want to change, so is anybody else running commercial van tyres succesfully?


----------



## maingate (Nov 12, 2019)

alwaysared said:


> As the tyres were put down as an advisory on the last MOT for slight cracking in the walls and now we're full time I thought I would look at replacing them, it currently has Michelin XC camping tyres fitted so I've found some Michelin Agilis CrossClimate at 125.00 each but while looking I came across some Falken that had all the same ratings but were only £95.00 each. So is anyone using or have used these tyres, the brand gets good reviews but of course most of them are referring to car tyres. Any other recommendations welcome.
> 
> Regards,
> Del



Blimey O'Reilly, how old are they? 

I don't think Michelin XC Camping tyres have been made for a long time.


----------



## colinm (Nov 12, 2019)

Fisherman said:


> cross climate tyres are not to be used on Motorhomes, Michelin themselves state here from another forum. I would be wary of using tyres not recommended by the manufacturer, this may have serious insurance issues in the event of an accident.
> 
> Ive just changed my tyres for Michelin Agilis CrossCountry tyres, they are new and meet the load requirements for my Bailey moho.
> As the max pressure is 65psi I asked Michelin what pressures I should be running, they have comeback with pressures but also that they are not CP rated so do not meet the ETRTO directive on motorhome tyres and as such cannot recommend them as a motorhome tyre although they go out of there way to say that they are safe to use.
> ...


The thing is If I go to Michelin and ask them what CP tyres to fit to my van in the sizes it runs they will tell me (quite rightly) that there are no CP tyres available in the correct size and I must use commercial tyres. In my case running CP tyres would be dangerous as they do not have the required load rating.


----------



## Fisherman (Nov 12, 2019)

colinmd said:


> The thing is If I go to Michelin and ask them what CP tyres to fit to my van in the sizes it runs they will tell me (quite rightly) that there are no CP tyres available in the correct size and I must use commercial tyres. In my case running CP tyres would be dangerous as they do not have the required load rating.



You could write what I know about tyres on the back of a fag packet Colin.
I don’t claim to be an expert, but I have learnt from many years of motoring to buy good tyres. I would make sure that whatever you fit complies with your insurance requirements.


----------



## colinm (Nov 12, 2019)

Fisherman said:


> You could write what I know about tyres on the back of a fag packet Colin.
> I don’t claim to be an expert, but I have learnt from many years of motoring to buy good tyres. I would make sure that whatever you fit complies with your insurance requirements.



I too would never again buy poor quality tyres, on my first van (40 odd years ago) I fitted some cheap remoulds, they wore out in less than 10,000miles and were useless, a few years later I fitted some Esso tyres to a car, first time in the rain I was lucky to escape an accident with just moderate braking. But none of that means Falken tyres are poor, the label shows them to have a good level of wet braking which is what you want in warm conditions, and as they are 3peak rated they will have much better grip than any summer tyre in ice and snow.


----------



## Fisherman (Nov 12, 2019)

colinmd said:


> I too would never again buy poor quality tyres, on my first van (40 odd years ago) I fitted some cheap remoulds, they wore out in less than 10,000miles and were useless, a few years later I fitted some Esso tyres to a car, first time in the rain I was lucky to escape an accident with just moderate braking. But none of that means Falken tyres are poor, the label shows them to have a good level of wet braking which is what you want in warm conditions, and as they are 3peak rated they will have much better grip than any summer tyre in ice and snow.



Colin I don’t know anything about Falkin tyres.
I had never heard of them until today.


----------



## Canalsman (Nov 12, 2019)

Fisherman said:


> ... so is anybody else running commercial van tyres succesfully?


 
Yes, I have been for around 7 years.

This is an old chestnut. In my view provided the tyres are the correct size and load rating I see no advantage in using so-called camping tyres.

The tyres I am currently running have a greater load rating than the previously fitted camping tyres, and reinforced side walls.  Some might say that reinforced side walls are stiffer...

As for insurance aspects again, in my view, provided the tyres meet or exceed the original fit tyres specification, where is the issue?


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 12, 2019)

Fisherman said:


> cross climate tyres are not to be used on Motorhomes, Michelin themselves state here from another forum. I would be wary of using tyres not recommended by the manufacturer, this may have serious insurance issues in the event of an accident.
> 
> Ive just changed my tyres for Michelin Agilis CrossCountry tyres, they are new and meet the load requirements for my Bailey moho.
> As the max pressure is 65psi I asked Michelin what pressures I should be running, they have comeback with pressures but also that they are not CP rated so do not meet the ETRTO directive on motorhome tyres and as such cannot recommend them as a motorhome tyre although they go out of there way to say that they are safe to use.
> ...


Me cause my wagon started life as a flatbed come library bus conversion,so who is to say what boots i fit,i have just bought a set of com van tyres and they when required will be on.


----------



## Fisherman (Nov 12, 2019)

POI Admin said:


> Yes, I have been for around 7 years.
> 
> This is an old chestnut. In my view provided the tyres are the correct size and load rating I see no advantage in using so-called camping tyres.
> 
> ...



sorry but you are quoting someone else not myself.
As I indicated on my post, this was from another forum.
as for me having an issue, I don’t have one.
as I stated on another post you can write on the back of a fag packet what I know about tyres. I have nothing for or against Falken tyres, I had not heard of them till today. Also I have not stated that they don’t meet insurance requirement, just that I would check if they did before using them.


----------



## Fisherman (Nov 12, 2019)

trevskoda said:


> Me cause my wagon started life as a flatbed come library bus conversion,so who is to say what boots i fit,i have just bought a set of com van tyres and they when required will be on.



Same as last post Trev, you are quoting someone else from another forum.


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 12, 2019)

Cheers all im tyred and of to taty bread.


----------



## Fisherman (Nov 12, 2019)

trevskoda said:


> Cheers all im tyred and of to taty bread.



gid nite,Trev.


----------



## 2cv (Nov 12, 2019)

The Falken story


----------



## Canalsman (Nov 12, 2019)

Fisherman said:


> sorry but you are quoting someone else not myself.
> As I indicated on my post, this was from another forum.
> as for me having an issue, I don’t have one.
> as I stated on another post you can write on the back of a fag packet what I know about tyres. I have nothing for or against Falken tyres, I had not heard of them till today. Also I have not stated that they don’t meet insurance requirement, just that I would check if they did before using them.



Sorry, but this was not apparent from your post ...

Never mind, my comments still apply about the insurance aspect.


----------



## Tezza33 (Nov 13, 2019)

POI Admin said:


> As for insurance aspects again, in my view, provided the tyres meet or exceed the original fit tyres specification, where is the issue?


I am insured with Saga, they state if you can only fit one tyre it is better to fit winter tyres so they are happy with me wearing Hangkook Winter tyres which have been good in snow or on ice/muddy grass and throughout the summer for six years, I recently put on Michelin Crossclimate but until I try them in snow or adverse conditions I cannot compare them, up to now they have been great, the pressure can be up to 80psi although they feel good with 65/70psi on the rear and 60psi on the front, I am not sold on the fact we have to put CampingCar Tyres on


----------



## Fisherman (Nov 13, 2019)

Had a similar issue with tyres for my car.
when Mercedes supply their cars the tyres come with the letters MO on them.
When I went to Costco to have new tyres fitted I choose a higher grade Michelin tyre. But Costco stated the tyres had to have MO (Mercedes original) on them, and that they would have to order them. I phoned my insures from their store and direct line said that they had no issue with fitting the tyres I had chosen. I had to sign a waiver to have them fitted at Costco. Costco stated this could affect my warranty. On my return home I emailed Mercedes about this. They stated that they preferred that MO tyres had been fitted, but that the tyres I had fitted would not effect the warranty. For me what was critical here was my insurers, had they stated that I had to fit MO tyres I would have.


----------



## Fisherman (Nov 13, 2019)

POI Admin said:


> Sorry, but this was not apparent from your post ...
> 
> Never mind, my comments still apply about the insurance aspect.



Apologies, yes I see your point, I will edit my post to make it clearer.


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 13, 2019)

Here folk just go buy the el cheapo 30 bob skidwells sold from k/fit


----------



## maingate (Nov 13, 2019)

I have Michelin Agilis Camping tyres on my front axle (FWD) as they are M & S rated and give good grip. My rear 2 axles are non-driven and require a much lower tyre pressure. That is why I had Michelin Agilis Commercial tyres fitted instead. The only real difference is that they are not M & S rated.


----------



## Fisherman (Nov 13, 2019)

trevskoda said:


> Here folk just go buy the el cheapo 30 bob skidwells sold from k/fit



ye and skid all over the place


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 13, 2019)

I dont know about my van tyres but i go through car tyres at one hell of a rate,last rears did 6000 miles and on a we trip to lisburn via the mountain i burst one,well in fact this was the second in a few mths,i may have to take the big numbers of my car doors as its a givaway.


----------



## Fisherman (Nov 13, 2019)

trevskoda said:


> I dont know about my van tyres but i go through car tyres at one hell of a rate,last rears did 6000 miles and on a we trip to lisburn via the mountain i burst one,well in fact this was the second in a few mths,i may have to take the big numbers of my car doors as its a givaway.



I thought they through my old tyres away Trev, seems they sent them over the Irish Sea


----------



## TeamRienza (Nov 13, 2019)

I have just replaced (October) my 16 inch Michelin Aglis cp fronts. 33,000 miles in 4 years. Mot is due in January and the remaining tread was marginally more than 1.6 mm but not enough to take the gamble. Anyway the reduction in performance during winter with this diminished tread was an influence also. At least I was able to keep one as my ‘new’ spare it had a 2014 date on it. I was pleased that the new tyres were dated 3419, so still warm from the mould. The rears still have better than 6 mm with no signs of sidewall deterioration, but I do paint my sidewalls regularly with foreverblack tyre gel which is a dye containing uv inhibitors.

Davy


----------



## exwindsurfer (Nov 13, 2019)

saxonborg said:


> One of my Norwegian relatives uses  Nokia Hakkepelita tyres for winter on his Motorhome, he says they are a bit noisier but they are full winter tyres.


I’ve a set on my old steel wheels Eric and they are second  to none.


----------



## winks (Oct 19, 2022)

I have the Falken tyres on my wee Skoda Fabia and checked the tyres after a few dashboard notifications with the result that one rear was down to 15 psi from 32. Went over to the place that fitted them, best part of two years ago, and they repaired it for nowt!

Mustn't grumble eh?

Cheers

H


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 19, 2022)

Van tyres last me well, but never got more than 10.000 or so from any car tyres, new set on front last year and down to 2mm, why dont they put more tread on the bu--ers.


----------

